# SERE Course in Winnipeg



## commo_dude (8 Dec 2006)

Hey there

Just wondering if there is anyone who has done the Basic SERE and Advanced SERE course run here in Winnipeg?


----------



## super26 (8 Dec 2006)

I have been staff for abasic serial !!


----------



## Zoomie (8 Dec 2006)

commo_dude said:
			
		

> Just wondering if there is anyone who has done the Basic SERE and Advanced SERE course run here in Winnipeg?



There are quite a few of us who have done either one or both of said courses.


----------



## commo_dude (8 Dec 2006)

I am doing it in the spring, the basic, then advanced and wondering what to expect? What takes place during the 10 day and 5 day courses?


----------



## harry8422 (8 Dec 2006)

I would love the chance to attend these courses ..... do you have to be recommended for it ? any info on how to go about getting these courses would be awesome .........pro patria


----------



## aesop081 (8 Dec 2006)

harry8422 said:
			
		

> any info on how to go about getting these courses would be awesome .........pro patria



Try remustering to aircrew..... ;D


----------



## harry8422 (8 Dec 2006)

is it only offered to aircrew? if so thanks for the info if anyone knows if it is offered to the infantry please let me know......pro patria


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (8 Dec 2006)

yeah, you might be able to staff it, but its only for aircrew, usually the local Mo staff it, pretty sweet ex, laid back and helicopter rides all around.


----------



## harry8422 (8 Dec 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## commo_dude (8 Dec 2006)

yes other trades can get it however its usually aircrew.

Int Op, JTF2 and other moc are just some.

But any idea of what goes on there?


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (8 Dec 2006)

Gents, probably a topic we don't want to into in too much depth for OPSEC purposes.  Why give our technologically-savvy, Internet-using global enemies inside knowledge of our training to resist and evade capture?  I think this one should be locked before it goes any further.


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Dec 2006)

There is nothing OPSEC on the BSERE anyways...  It's "only" survival skills... What we did was a few days sleeping outdoors in groups (different every night), some navigations for a full day at Swampy Springer Lake, lessons on how to survive outdoors and finally 3 days of pure boredom (and dreaming about that Chicken Chef meal)

As for the advanced, I didn't do it but some of the guys I was on BSERE with had done it before and from what I heard, it's not 





			
				Future Unknown said:
			
		

> pretty sweet ex, laid back and helicopter rides all around.



Max


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (8 Dec 2006)

STAFF  
Forget to mention that part. 
described in the brief as max relax.


----------



## Dirt Digger (9 Dec 2006)

General concepts of the BSERE can be discussed, but not the actual training schedule.  Schedules are not given out to the students to assist with the general lack of knowledge as to what's going to happen next...much like a real survival scenario.  Most of the course focuses on the "S".  Only thing I will suggest, and I've said it before:  Do not even think about showing up with extra food on the BSERE.  They will put out an amnesty box.  Use it...you'll get your stuff back at the end.  It's not a challenge to see what you can get away with hiding, and you can be RTU'd.

ASERE is a little different, focusing on the "ERE".  Beyond that, best to find out when you show up and not from second hand info.  Most people look back on the course with fond memories...especially the bus ride back to CFSSAT.

As some people have asked, the course is only open to aircrew.  The only way a Patricia can get on it is if they get posted to CFSSAT (2xSgt).


----------



## kj_gully (9 Dec 2006)

I think an infanteer "might" be able to squeeze on the course if he/she expressed a strong desire to become a mission specialist, ie a combat arms member of the aircrew. You may actually have to be posted to the position first, but its worth a try....I think it would be fun to fire a door gun... Anyway, basic SERE is pretty much just camping. Think Recce patrolman with light at night, and a fire.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Dec 2006)

kj_gully said:
			
		

> Think Recce patrolman with light at night, and a fire.


...for winter serials, a great BIG fire.  ;D


----------



## pipstah (12 Dec 2006)

When I've done my BSERE last year there was a reserve infantry sgt on our course... so I guess that yes it can be possible to get in that course. You just need strong PR


----------



## Strike (13 Dec 2006)

Biggest thing is to make sure that you have EVERYTHING on your kit list issued to you.  Don't let stores tell you that you are not entitled to anything.  The stuff in the list IS what is REQUIRED.

GORETEX socks are a big help.  Also, don't just bring Matterhorns or that type of boot.  The standard issue aircrew boot will be good enough provided you have a good sock system going.  Get some nice soft wool socks from Mark's Work Warehouse or something.  Better than the issued ones.  If they get wet, wring 'em out and they're nice and toasty again.

BSERE = Camping for dummies.

ASERE = SUCKS!  Until you're done, and then it is the most amazing feeling ever.


----------



## Globesmasher (17 Dec 2006)

Dirt Digger pretty much hit the nail on the head with the courses.

BSERE is very poorly named ... like he said it focusses on the "Survival" part.
Focusses on the "permissive" part of survival ... stay alive ... be seen .. be found and recovered.
ASERE assumes you know BSERE and focusses on the "ERE" part.
Focusses on the non-permissive environment .... a downed aircrew ... loaner or with partner  .... on the run ....

Having come from a short life (4 years) in the Loyal Edmonton Regt (83-87) before tranferring to "blue" I can say that these courses do not offer much to the combat arms folks.  You guys already know most of this stuff.  It is quite "aircrew-centric" .... but heck, it's a course that lets you stay outside, not bother shaving, run around and get some fresh air.

I did my ASERE in 98 so it may have changed a bit since then - CFSAT would be the place to ask about course content.  In 97 some green army guys got to enjoy "zip tying" and putting the boots to me once I was compromised - not sure if you guys get to still get the pleasure of beating up aircrew on the course or not.  ;D


----------



## C1Dirty (18 Dec 2006)

BSERE = Camping
ASERE = Hiking


----------



## Strike (19 Dec 2006)

C1, a slight error...

BSERE = Camping for Dummies
ASERE = Hiking...mostly through swamps


----------



## ltmaverick25 (24 Feb 2009)

commo_dude said:
			
		

> I am doing it in the spring, the basic, then advanced and wondering what to expect? What takes place during the 10 day and 5 day courses?



I was just doing a search on this topic to find out more.  Is this program still a total of 15 days?  It seems difficult to be able to pack in all that content and field work into such a short timeframe..


----------



## aesop081 (25 Feb 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> It seems difficult to be able to pack in all that content and field work into such a short timeframe..



Yet, 15 days for both the BSERE and ASERE is what it is.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (25 Feb 2009)

Just to clarify, total of 15 days, not 15 days each?


----------



## aesop081 (25 Feb 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, total of 15 days, not 15 days each?



10 days for BSERE and 5 days for ASERE.


----------



## Arctic007 (12 Apr 2009)

Heck of a fun course if you enjoy the outdoors!  :nod:


----------

